# You are NOT a crusty.



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry but if you're not actually into crust, you're not a crust punk. Are crust punk and crust punk two things that are actually related? Or not? Discuss...


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 31, 2016)

question: is that a rat on your shoulder?

to answer you, crust punk and crust punk may or may not be two things that are actually related and I guess that might depend on how many crust punks I can crust punk at the end of the day. But I do believe they both sound somewhat similar. don't get me wrong, I think it's still a valid concern.


----------



## Vulture (Mar 31, 2016)

My clothes, in their degeneration have been turning crust punk. I like Subhumans, ska and anarcho-punk. So I don't claim to be crust, but I use it as an adjective to describe my clothes.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 31, 2016)

@Primitive, I'd rate your post confusing, but since I don't know shit about punk crust, crust punk, or shoulder rat poop I'll avoid all of that.

But tell me...Who the fuck are you telln' me to discuss?


----------



## Vulture (Mar 31, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> @Primitive, I'd rate your post confusing, but since I don't know shit about punk crust, crust punk, or shoulder rat poop I'll avoid all of that.
> 
> But tell me...Who the fuck are you telln' me to discuss?


It made sense to me. It is the aesthetic of the music. So I figure those who meet the aesthetic, like I am finding myself, but don't listen to the music may irratate those who do. And also it has become wayyyy to colloquial as an adjective.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm totally into crust. it's my second favourite part of the pizza.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 31, 2016)

Why would I want to be a crust punk? It must another Im cooler then you kinda thing.Or is it just another way to conform?


----------



## wizehop (Mar 31, 2016)

Fuck labels I say. Why would I want to force myself to live only one way.


----------



## warlo (Mar 31, 2016)

wizehop said:


> Fuck labels I say. Why would I want to force myself to live only one way.


Second that. Fuck labels and specially those with dressing codes.


----------



## Vulture (Mar 31, 2016)

Frodo said:


> I'm totally into crust. it's my second favourite part of the pizza.


PizzaHut has cheese filled crust, not bad...


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes that is a rat! Crust was also meant to be strictly an anarchist counter-culture, even that can be slightly debated tho, but at least be into the music if you're going to claim to be a "crusty". And there is a label for those people that say they have no labels, it's called "nolabs"  also this idea of non-conformity as an absolutist and universal tendency is pure bullshit, if you don't choose what to become a part of, and dont conciously mold yourself/choose what molds you, than this society/culture will mold you, one way or the other, no matter how disillusioned you may be with this idea that "you're your own person". Which is one reason that building cultures of resistance is so mandatory.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Mar 31, 2016)

everything is crust, nothing is crust, pizza has crust, what the fuck is the difference and who the fuck cares?

people need groups and labels, its human instinct to try and fit in with the tribe, thats how our ancestors stayed alive. the only difference is now its all clouded with social politics and elitists and punk points and cultures and sub cultures and bullshit. 

i'd say most people who know nothing about crust punk music say they're crust punks because its easy. they see bands wearing the same shit they are and smelling the same way so rather than look for another term they just blurt out the first thing that comes to mind, crust. 

if we really wanna get into it, what even is crust? there is a ratio of punk to metal and is crust, too much metal and its just metal, not enough metal and its just punk. but don't forget the anarchist beliefs. 

ignore this terrible rant. i agree, regardless of what you look like, if you don't listen to crust and understand why its called crust punk then you aren't crust. and thats okay, i'm not a crust punk, i like the music, i listen to it all the time but its not what i identify the most with.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 31, 2016)

Primitive said:


> if you don't choose what to become a part of, and dont conciously mold yourself/choose what molds you, than this society/culture will mold you, one way or the other,



Strongly disagree there man


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Unless you completely isolate yourself 100% however, there is that. But specifically, why do you disagree?


----------



## Adnil (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been listening to crust punk since my freshman year and still don't consider myself one. Simply because I enjoy a specific music genre (which my taste is large) doesn't directly place me as a part of that community. I agree with you on many aspects of your speech, but don't agree completely. As an outfit does not make the character, neither does taste in music. Besides, there are many folks out there who either do their homework to the max in order to gain "crust points", and others who enjoy the music and "label" but are hypocritical with their actions and beliefs. The pioneers were peace punk anarchist activist more determined to spread their message than concerned of what category they were labeled in. Gutter punk, crust punk, anarcho punk, peace punk, street punk, train kids, they intertwine quite often and will continuously hold posers- debating about it won't exactly fix that.


----------



## bystander (Mar 31, 2016)

Perspective is everything I do believe.

I am neither crust nor punk- though I do enjoy some of the fashionable items themed in a punk way. I do not conform to any particular style I would say; because really I have no style.

What keeps being said: "humans want to fit in" very true & most of us do- with everybody. Big/small/green/brown/white/gray/four-eyed/gay/straight/etc

-those- select few I've noticed calling peoples bullshit, calling people posers; usually are the ones who have themselves been called those thing or feel they have some entitlement to some group of people that like the same shit.

Trying to prove: they an't no poser ass motherfucker- fuck yea we live this shit, die this shit.

You don't have to conform to shit, if you really don't want to. You simply fall into the path of least resistance: Big/small/green/brown/white/gray/four-eyed/gay/straight/etc.

we are who ever the fuck we are.

You pick & choose what the fuck you wanna dress this pretty little life up as.

fuck tha h8ers

If I don't like yea then fuck it I don't need to talk to yea.

people always thinking they need to be liked & thinking they need to like someone.

Let me keep on moving and you stay right the fuck there.

---

For real though I'm not hating on no-one. Just my thought on the whole idea. Humans need to learn to find their own fuckin' business I do believe. If you become interested in something then whats it to me? You can still eat a pizza w/out eatin' the crust right? You can't have one w/out the other?


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

I wouldn't agree at all with the calling posers being immature, insecure, etc. Because people will water a scene down to a fake meaningless fashion trend if it's not maintained. Maintained by being exclusive. Back in the day scenes were waaay different then they are today. Particularly because anyone can just go online, and "learn" about a scene there, and they're part of it now. You get into scenes by hanging around long enough and learning from others directly. Now everything is loose as a fuckhole and ass backwards. Punks don't live on the streets anymore (hardly at least), all music scenes have dramatically stepped away from radical politics, for the most part, kids who do squat/travel etc. Rarely would consider themselves punk (when back in the day that scene dominated the streets pretty much). And of course listening to crust doesn't make you a crusty, and real crusties usual listen to lots of types of music to, I could argue all day about beliefs, lifestyle, mentality, etc. Making someone crust, but that would be rather pointless. Instead I think it needs to be widely known that at the very least, it starts with the music.


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

And I've heard way too many self-proclaimed "crusties" say "I don't care about labels, this is dumb, who cares, etc" when ive brought this point up elsewhere, but there's a simple solution for that: if you hate labels so much, well maybe stop labelling yourself? They could always start there lol


----------



## bystander (Mar 31, 2016)

Primitive said:


> I wouldn't agree at all with the calling posers being immature, insecure, etc. Because people will water a scene down to a fake meaningless fashion trend if it's not maintained. Maintained by being exclusive.



Scenes come and scenes go. If you live this shit, you die this shit. fashion comes & fashion goes.

This year its dubstep & molly last year was rock & cocaine

I do agree with yea- you should at least learn & share a common ground a little with whatever "group" you choose to associate with but I don't agree you should have to mimic every move (ie: music) and adhere to a strike code- or be fake. 

ehh no hate


----------



## OstrichJockey (Mar 31, 2016)

Whoa - long thread. After a brief overview, from someone that has never been thoroughly immersed in the culture: Crusty ideology and crust punk ideology is definitely two different things, no?


----------



## Adnil (Mar 31, 2016)

Primitive said:


> And I've heard way too many self-proclaimed "crusties" say "I don't care about labels, this is dumb, who cares, etc" when ive brought this point up elsewhere, but there's a simple solution for that: if you hate labels so much, well maybe stop labelling yourself? They could always start there lol



Labels are limiting and dividing us, so frankly I can support the typical "don't label me for I am an individual", because in reality we are all born as an original .
I don't necessarily believe that we naturally want to be liked by others therefore conform, but that we'd like to be accepted as who we are/choose to be and that is why we group up. People place themselves into these sub groups to avoid the negative feedback from those who don't agree to their lifestyle, appearance, music, etc. We place ourselves with those who understand, agree, and support us for the sake of being our inner selves in a safe environment. By creating more herds and placing guidelines and regulations to these herds we are merely teaching the young to modify themselves in order to hold a friend or two instead of learning to respect all for who they are. Yes, the scene was different back when I was still in diapers, but perhaps that can be seen as a high five for mankind. More people are becoming aware that not all dread kids in black are a threat, they have become so accepting to this and finding "the culture" interesting enough to learn more about it and want to hang with the kids. Maybe one day it's not going to be "oh look, here comes the crustie", but instead "Whoo, it's motherfucking Jerry!". 

(I'm terrible at getting my point across so I'll stop at these two cents).


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Not this guy with the "crusties and a crust punk are different things" bullshit, I knew this was coming eventually. Crust punks have been called crusties ever since hellbastards ripper crust demo started the name, it's not until these mimicking dress up copycats came along that some people began thinking crustie and crust punk are two different things. Just cause someone is such a copy cat fake they don't actually want to be considered "a punk", doesnt mean they can just hijack that term. This world is just fucking insane seriously, idiocracy here we are!


----------



## OstrichJockey (Mar 31, 2016)

Primitive said:


> Not this guy with the "crusties and a crust punk are different things" bullshit, I knew this was coming eventually. Crust punks have been called crusties ever since hellbastards ripper crust demo started the name, it's not until these mimicking dress up copycats came along that some people began thinking crustie and crust punk are two different things. Just cause someone is such a copy cat fake they don't actually want to be considered "a punk", doesnt mean they can just hijack that term. This world is just fucking insane seriously, idiocracy here we are!



So what would you call the crusties that don't want to be considered punk? Name it.

I'm simply here to learn.


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Surely not a crusty, it's a style of punk music. The term does not and has never actually meant "crust that builds up on yourself after going a long time without a bath" or whatever, that's always just been an inside joke that's always been around, was not supposed to be taken literally!! Lol


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 31, 2016)

Got to say, going to guess you are a primitivist by your username, and should point out that intensely well defined words, labels, cultural borders is a distinctly civilized phenomenon. I do agree that there is something to be said for maintaining punk culture that isn't watered down.. punk is the antidote to the depression and displacement of being born into systems of power that are unreal, that deprive you of cultural meaning - whiteness, suburban life, middle class, masculinity, straightness. By being ugly, weird, trangressing the norm, you negate the powers you inherited and become a sissyboy, a class traitor, a white 'negro', etc. And when you have an economic system that turns this into a commodity, a fashion item, it deprives it of its power - creating genuine COUNTERculture. So I agree, we have to find ways to push that stupid shit out. 

Generally this has manifested in calling people poseurs, endlessly arguing genre and labels in a useless way, etc. I think OP is in that category. I understand why you feel that way, and at the beginning of crusts cooptation in the 90's, I might have said the same thing. But now it's too late. We aren't the same crust punks that existed when Amebix was touring. It's a different time and place, and endlessly rehearsing some other time like theatre is useless and frankly, contrary to the same spirit of punk, in my opinion. I think we would do well to reflect a great deal, evolve, and start having discussions in the punk venues, houses and crews we inhabit about our history. How did fashion suck away a lot of punk spirit? Where are the crusties of yesterday? Why are they there? What has changed since Antischism? And most of all, where's the music? There aren't that many crust bands anymore. It may be time to take what we can - like scavengers, the species that will do the best when civilization falls - from crust and put it toward some new style made for NOW. Experiment, see who is awake and who is on the brink, and throw down at the shows and hold hard for your crew.. this world is doomed and we can do some cool shit anyway, even keep it limitedly positive. Don't stop what your doing.. just keep reflecting. 

There is a good critique of ideology in here:https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/jason-mcquinn-post-left-anarchy-leaving-the-left-behind#toc6


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

Ironically I've been using the name "primitive" as an online alias before I actually got into anarcho-primitivism lol in fact I wasn't exclusively an anarcho-primitivist when i started this account lol strange how that worked i know  but actually amebix *is* still touring. And there are actually *more* crust bands nowcthen there ever has been. The scene is actually pretty big. It's just that most of these so called crusties ain't trying to be part of it. The majority of actual crust punks live in doors and have jobs now unfortunately. Rather than starting a new style Id rather start a new scene (called warfux) but I the plans for that are stretched relatively long term. Another reason the scene isn't as tight as it should be: no real zine anymore. No zine no scene! Profane existance is still flourishing, but they've pretty much stopped issuing the zine (they have been signing anarcho-primitivist crust bands which shows a healthy new direction tho!) The crust scene was meant to be a culture of resistance however.


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

But now that I actually am anarcho-primitivist I would change my name on here if I could :/


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Mar 31, 2016)

Labels might be useful or bullshit or both. I don't claim to know much about crust punk or crusties but I am kind of a nerd so I'm going to analyze this issue from a linguistic standpoint.

"Crusty" may have originally meant someone who's into crust punk but now most people believe that crust punks and crusties are two different groups. Language evolves and words, especially slang, change meaning throughout history. If enough people think that "crusty" is a synonym for a traveling kid, that becomes the meaning.

I think instead of arguing about what "crusty" once meant, it makes more sense to accept the fact that the word now has a different meaning. You don't have to use the word but insisting that _nearly everyone's _usage of the word is incorrect seems kind of goofy.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 31, 2016)

"Correct language" has a very racist, classist, and colonialist history. It's like "get like us - because we know The Answer" . The person who claims to have the "real" definition positions themselves as a Lord of truth..


----------



## Primitive (Mar 31, 2016)

It's easy to call it a "label" but really it's an entire music scene, culture, and community rooted in anarchist politics. It's not like "oh I'm a cowboy" or "oh I'm a hippy" or whatever the hell, it's a tight knit global scene. And that "correct language having racist and colonial roots" sounds like something you just pulled out of your ass. Correct language is primarily a fairly large focus and issue of importance for most marginalized groups actually, I have no idea where your idea is rooted in. Skinheads face a similar problem, most people think skinhead is synonymous with racism, but has a long history rooted in Jamaican culture. But that's also scene that will never give up its name, just like I don't think we should either.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 1, 2016)

Consider this article: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/apr/10/ghana-calls-end-queens-english
I am by no means "pulling it out of my ass" when I say that the obsession many westerners have with correctness is consistently used to oppress people, and this article is one example. In the case of hardline stances about words like "crusty" you aren't oppressing anyone, but there is a sort of holier-than-thou attitude underneath going around "correcting" people. Like I said, in the face of what crust punk has gone through since the 90's, it makes sense. But language is always correct. Always. You don't go around correcting people who say ACAB became the cops they say that about are not literally bastards / fatherless children. They use it that way and the word bastard took on a life of its own and no one has any ground to stand on if they say otherwise. Language is a breathing evolving thing that always changes.

It can be a tough call. I wouldn't say I was a skinhead in most of the US - England is different - because to most people that means racist thug. Finding a new word ain't so bad sometimes. It's like anarchist - I'm careful who I say I am an anarchist to, and when I say it. While I don't think we should disavow the use of the word crust, the fact is, the word has a life of its own that we exert relatively little control over.


----------



## Primitive (Apr 1, 2016)

It's always had the same meaning, of course there be a motive to water down and abolish the crust scene, because it posed a major threat, and still can. If people are ignorant to what it means, well I'll do my best to correct that. And it really is an identity and a culture plus let alone an actual music genre not some kind of dictionary term people don't get right.


----------



## Primitive (Apr 1, 2016)

And it's not like people are born incapable of actually checking out the music and bands, you'd think people's response would be "wow didn't even stop to realize that, got any good band recommendations? I guess I should at least check out the bands." How hard is it to look up bands these days, seriously! More people should get into crust period anyways.


----------



## Primitive (Apr 1, 2016)

List of some good ones for the record: axegrinder, dystopia, skaven, instinct of survival, swordweilder, consume, state of fear, hellshock, warcollapse, guided cradle, wolfbrigade/Wolfpack, his hero is gone, nux vomica, misery, doom, extinction of mankind, hellkrusher, hiatus, ABC diablo, after the bombs, Appalachian terror unit, behind enemy lines, deviated instinct, visions of war, effigy, phobia, voidfiller, antimaster, cop on fire, disrupt, contagium, bombanfall... To name a small few. There are endless amaxing crust bands, and it's a damn good scene to get into!!


----------



## Anagor (Apr 1, 2016)

I agree with @MolotovMocktail ... to the general public a word means what the general public thinks it means. You can fight that, explain what it really means, etc. Won't change a fuckin thing.

For example: for the general public a "hacker" is someone who breaks into computer systems, steals information, your credit card number, writes viruses and trojans, etc. In fact, "hacker" has a totally different meaning. But I gave up explaning that to people, it leads to nothing ...

When it comes to labels, ffs, I like to listen to Metal, Punk Folk, Rhythm&Bass, Dubstep, even Classical stuff sometimes. I wear stuff like I wore as I took my avatar picture, sometimes I wear all black, whatever. Why do you need a label or "conform" to some dresscode. When I would like to do I would wear a suit. What about it?

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Tony Pro (Apr 1, 2016)

As a certified Babylonian, I'm learning a lot from this thread.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 2, 2016)

wizehop said:


> Fuck labels I say. Why would I want to force myself to live only one way.



I consider them more of adjectives than labels. That being said, fuck labels, but thank god for adjectives!!

Labels have this restrictive meaning to it, while adjectives are merely used to describe something. Just because you say you're a punk, or a crusty, or a hippy doesnt mean you plan on always being one, or that you got all your punk/crusty/hippy points. It's just convenient to have a word describing what you are, or dress like.


----------



## Odin (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't enjoy using labels on myself... or others because I see that as giving to much power to a word over a human life. 

I try to remember that underneath all that "identity" people clothe themselves with, is a human being surviving in a world we all seem to be part of. 
(I'm on planet earth most dayz...:

Words can be powerful. 

They can change the perception of the masses, inspire good and bad,... start wars.

I have also been pondering the fractal nature of reality and even group behavior... such as the problem of racism, discrimination and bigotry at different levels of society and globally. I will try not to go to far off topic here but as see it relates to group discrimination and labels. 


Well, I watched a documentary lately. About Albino's in African countries. (I forgot the specific one)... 

It was a gut wrenching documentary. Stories of children who had arms cut off because "witchdoctors" said the albino parts have magical powers and will bring you wealth and success. Isolating the children on an island... calling them "white devils" and so forth. People even went as far as digging up graves and measures have to be taken such as sealing the resting place with concrete and rebar. 

I found it confusing at first because I was trying to compare and understand it in terms of racism in other developed countries be it the states or wherever.

Yet this is an example where the power of words, of an insane "witchdoctor" or public figure who "takes authority" of labeling someone has caused evil and pain. If you take a label to seriously. If you delude yourself into believing in someone else's authority... you walk a thin line and hazard some horrible shit man.

Diving to far into that search for self identity... beyond the basic identity of being human is a very tricky process and can lead to some horrible stuff. Especially when large groups of people take someone else's word for authority against another group of people.

So I suppose that is why I say I don't "belong" or "identify". To me it is a process... that sooner or later has a potential to divide people, possibly in some horrible ways. I would rather a person take me as I am... and try to get to know me beyond something like appearance, culture, or music/scene.

Thats not to say people should all put on gray jumpsuits and call ourselves the neutral planet... (guess the reference?)

For someone that wants to identify as crust punk... sure those that are more grass roots and know the music and scene have more legitimacy for that particular time and place perhaps. Still like Carl Wander here says... it's more proper to use those sorts of identifications as adjectives. To be discarded once done.. IF done. People grow and change throughout life. Culture grows and changes and merges with others. Nobody needs judge someone else for the path they have walked. Your own path could easily have be very different as well in life.

And when it comes to music... that is also an ever evolving beast I'm afraid... And what was Crust Punk one day might just be a Wagon Wheel the next. 

(srry bd jk...You know nothing about Crust Jon Snow. ::drinkingbuddy:

PS: I can respect primitives search for a specific Crust identity... but I don't believe everyone needs to or wants to confine themselves by such boundaries.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 2, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> Labels have this restrictive meaning to it, while adjectives are merely used to describe something. Just because you say you're a punk, or a crusty, or a hippy doesnt mean you plan on always being one, or that you got all your punk/crusty/hippy points. It's just convenient to have a word describing what you are, or dress like.



I agree with this adjectives things being good, and labels tend to be limiting -- but I don't think most people know the difference.

To deal with this, when people ask me about something, I try to answer in a way that makes it impossible to have be pinned. I prefer also to not be evasive and weird while doing it, but I do think it help to have a strategy for not falling into the yes/no pattern. When somebody dresses like a _______ and you bring up that fact and they start getting super defensive and saying "NO I'M NOT" it doesn't make me thing they're a more dynamic individual; they just sound defensive and in denial.

So, if you're not to be labeled and easily categorized, try to move past being defensive and relying on the word "no" to change peoples minds.

Example: "Are you ________?"
Possible answers:
-Among other things, yes!
-Yes, but not a very good one.
-I do have that influence.
-Some days.

For questions that you feel yourself leaning towards saying "no" to about who you are and what you're like, try to avoid saying "no" if it seems like that person is trying to make sense of you. We all do that of the world and others. Focus on unpacking their question.

Example: "So, would you say you're __________?
Possible answers:
-I'm not sure. How can I tell?
-What do you mean by ______?
-I enjoy parts of what ______ people have to offer

One time I was working the tubing run at a nearby skihill, and an 8ish year old girl waiting in line point blank asked me: "So would you consider yourself a hippie?"
I sort of choked up and paused and thought and then said "Well gee, I'm not sure. How can I tell?"
She paused and mulled it over and said "Well, I guess, if you and your brother were mad at each other and then you said I would rather not fight about it." So I told her that I actually don't really like fighting, because it doesn't make me feel good, and so that, yeah, then maybe I am a hippie.


----------



## Primitive (Apr 2, 2016)

OstrichJockey said:


> Whoa - long thread. After a brief overview, from someone that has never been thoroughly immersed in the culture: Crusty ideology and crust punk ideology is definitely two different things, no?



Actually sorry for the seemingly rude reply  I was extremely annoyed with this at first because I misread and thought you were saying *you were* thoroughly immersed in the culture lol OK I see now misunderstanding


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 2, 2016)

RnJ said:


> To deal with this, when people ask me about something, I try to answer in a way that makes it impossible to have be pinned



Yeah, I get labeled as a punk a lot, even though I'd consider myself more of an anarchist than a "proper" punk. But then again, I like the music and the clothing. So when people ask me if I'm punk, I usually just say that "I don't like being associated with a label, but I guess you can say that". 

It even became my nickname for a while. Because since I look punk, and you meet new people every day (backpacking through Asia atm), and everyone sucks with names, being called Punk is easier to remember than being called Carl


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Primitive said:


> Yes that is a rat! Crust was also meant to be strictly an anarchist counter-culture, even that can be slightly debated tho, but at least be into the music if you're going to claim to be a "crusty". And there is a label for those people that say they have no labels, it's called "nolabs"  also this idea of non-conformity as an absolutist and universal tendency is pure bullshit, if you don't choose what to become a part of, and dont conciously mold yourself/choose what molds you, than this society/culture will mold you, one way or the other, no matter how disillusioned you may be with this idea that "you're your own person". Which is one reason that building cultures of resistance is so mandatory.


I agree, community is important. We are top of the food chain, but we're not bears. We need each other, we need to band together. 
Still, I'm finding I chill out a little more w every year, focusing on differences less and less. The more different kinds of people you are able to associate with the stronger you are for it as a person, not the other way around. And I tend to gravitate and associate myself with people who feel the same way. There are a lot more of these adults than those sequestering themselves in little pop culture niches like rap, reggae, house, punk, metal etc... A number that makes a more dynamic and adaptable community. 

I knew that was a rat! There was this sweet girl in Portland who volunteered (maybe she still does) for the yellow brick road weekly drop in there. She told me how she had hopped around on freight with a pet rat and her dude for a little while. But then she finally beat her heroine addiction and started pulling her life together, doing talks at conferences about her story and volunteering at different places, signing up for college, getting her own place. Lots of cool shit. I really hope she's doing well. I haven't had the chance to go back and visit that side of the river in a long time now. Charming gal. 1 in a million.

You know what's up, dude. Nothing personal. Thanks for the recommendations, curious to see what crust sounds like when I get a chance.


----------



## nomorehumans (May 9, 2016)

Not trying to be a bitch, but this seems like another excuse to judge others. "I'm cooler than you", etc.


----------



## Adnil (May 9, 2016)

nomorehumans said:


> Not trying to be a bitch, but this seems like another excuse to judge others. "I'm cooler than you", etc.



His intentions were not to come off as a crust punk elitist, he's just a little rusty on expressing his thoughts and opinions.


----------



## drecc (Jun 8, 2016)

Order of nine angles. Fuck labels. I enjoy anything against the status quo.


----------



## Grubblin (Jun 8, 2016)

Primitive said:


> Yes that is a rat! Crust was also meant to be strictly an anarchist counter-culture, even that can be slightly debated tho, but at least be into the music if you're going to claim to be a "crusty". And there is a label for those people that say they have no labels, it's called "nolabs"  also this idea of non-conformity as an absolutist and universal tendency is pure bullshit, if you don't choose what to become a part of, and dont conciously mold yourself/choose what molds you, than this society/culture will mold you, one way or the other, no matter how disillusioned you may be with this idea that "you're your own person". Which is one reason that building cultures of resistance is so mandatory.




So if society is going to mold and label you into what they want, why would you make it easy for them by fitting into a preconceived stereotype?


----------



## codycodnyk (Nov 2, 2016)

I never liked labels, my old step dad told me 'you have to get a good job, because that's the first thing people ask you and that's how they'll see you as'. When I heard that, I realized how much labels effected peoples lived and motivations. I'm just Cody, I wouldn't be able to put a label on me if I tried. Well, let me try actually. I'm a recovering alcoholic child of god hippie nature freak weirdo.


----------

